

How to be a better innovator - Madintelligence
http://www.madintelligence.com/2012/05/16/how-can-you-improve/

======
StevenRayOrr
I don't particular agree with the "visit other countries" sentiment, because I
have not been convinced that traveling inherently leads to challenging your
own ideas -- in fact, most people seem to come back pointing to experiences
that confirmed their already existing biases.

But: the status quo is dangerous. It always has been. If we stay comfortable
for too long we run the risk of being overtaken by those who don't know how to
relax, by those who cannot relax. The tortoise and the hare retold again and
again, ad infinitum.

What I'm trying to say is, "good piece".

~~~
Madintelligence
Yes that is a very strong argument against going overseas - but there is
research for both sides.

I will add opposing sides in the future. Thank you for your feedback!

------
Madintelligence
any suggestions for improvement?

